# My Ful HD machine...



## pvish (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is my new portable beast ...)
*picasaweb.google.com/siddheysh/MySonyCB15?authkey=Gv1sRgCMn6t8qq4_iykAE#5616429990581216498

*picasaweb.google.com/siddheysh/MySonyCB15?authkey=Gv1sRgCMn6t8qq4_iykAE#5616429856480272114


*picasaweb.google.com/siddheysh/MySonyCB15?authkey=Gv1sRgCMn6t8qq4_iykAE#5616429636757685602


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2011)

Where ? I can't see pics.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks quite cool: *picasaweb.google.com/siddheysh/MySonyCB15?authkey=Gv1sRgCMn6t8qq4_iykAE#5616429856480272114 

Congrats


----------

